# Erlkonigin Style RTA at FT



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Here it is folks, the 8ml "Kayfun Killer" .... we shall see

http://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10010306/1893600

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/14)

Nope. This one is http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009514/1883106-orchid-v3-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer
Rebuildable, dual coil, dual airflow. Definitely a Kayfun killer.


----------



## Riaz (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Here it is folks, the 8ml "Kayfun Killer" .... we shall see
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10010306/1893600



not all bad

but 8ml


----------

